# [Alsa]Impossible de charger module de la carte son

## nost4r

Bonsoir

J'essaie en vain de faire marcher ma carte son , j'ai suivi le wiki gentoo fr ,la méthode emerge alsa-driver  mais lors du boot , j'ai :

```

dmesg | grep snd

snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_dma_alloc_pages (owned by kernel)

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_free_irq

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_request_irq

snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_dma_alloc_pages (owned by kernel)

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_free_irq

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_request_irq

snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_dma_alloc_pages (owned by kernel)

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_free_irq

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_request_irq

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_seq_midi_event: Unknown symbol snd_seq_expand_var_event

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_set_queue_tempo

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_delete_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_dispatch

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue_blocking

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_register_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_free

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_no_status

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_use_lock_sync_helper

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_unregister_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_event_port_detach

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_new

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_decode

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_write_poll

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_encode_byte

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_ctl

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_dma_alloc_pages (owned by kernel)

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

```

Ma carte :

```
lspci | grep Audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

```

Dans mon noyau 2.6.18-gentoo-r4, j'ai juste le support du son .

Merci de m'aider .Last edited by nost4r on Sun Jan 21, 2007 12:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bivittatus

Est-ce que tu as utilisé alsaconf???

Si ce n'est pas le cas, il te faut emerger alsa-utils puis lancer alsaconf...

```
emerge alsa-utils

alsaconf
```

Et ça devrait fonctionner!!!

N.B.: alsaconf est l'outil de configuration d'alsa...comme son nom l'indique... :Wink: 

Mais au fait...de mon côté, j'ai ça:

```
bivittatus toto # lspci | grep Audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)

```

J'ai utilisé la méthode des modules du kernel, et tout fonctionne nickel...elle est conseillée d'ailleurs!!!

----------

## nost4r

En effet , je n'avais pas fait ca .

----------

## nost4r

J'ai reinstallé mon systeme et je suis confronté au même problème , sauf que la , j'ai fais alsaconf .

Donc j'ai d'abord essayé avec les drivers externes et ca ma mis le même message d'erreur .

En cherchant , j'ai vu que c'etait conseillé de prendre les drivers du noyau , j'ai donc suivi le wiki anglais et ca me fait pareil .

Donc j'ai desinstallé tous les drivers de alsa , alsalib .... et tout compilé en module dans le noyau , j'en suis a ce point , si quelqun veut bien m'expliquer .

Merci 

Je précise que je tourne sous le 2.6.19-gentoo-r4

----------

## loopx

est tu sur d'avoir coché la bonne carte, d'avoir activer tout les trucs d'alsa et d'avoir bien compilé le kernel ? (coche tout en dur (avec * et pas M))

utilise alsamixer pour unmuter et dmesg pour vérifié si alsa à trouvé ta carte

je pense que c'est une Intel HD (truc du genre dans le kernel)

----------

## nost4r

Ah ben moi j'ai tout coché en modules et bien sur intel hd-audio

----------

## CryoGen

Et dans ton /etc/modules.d/alsa tu as bien ce genre de chose

```
# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `modules-update' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1
```

----------

## nost4r

J'avais , la je viens de tout mettre en dur , supprimer /lib/modules/alsa .

Mais la alsa ne me detecte aucune carte (dmesg )

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

"unknow symbol", ce sont des references dans les modules compilés ...

Peut-etre qu'en recompilant 

- alsa-headers 

- alsa-utils

- alsa-driver

 ...

----------

## loopx

essaye peut etre un make clean dans ton kernel histoire de vider les crasses puis recompile...

----------

## nost4r

Non mais la mon seul probleme est que au boot il ne  me detecte aucune carte son , j'ai tout mis en dur ainsi que intel hd audio .

----------

## nost4r

Bon , j'ai tout enlevé du noyau , nettoyé /lib/modules/2.6.&ç-gentoo-r4/alsa .

J'ai installé alsa-driver alsa-lib alsa-utils , j'ai configuré /etc/modules.d/alsa et fait un alsaconf , et j'ai le meme probleme !

----------

## nemo13

 *nost4r wrote:*   

> J'avais , la je viens de tout mettre en dur , supprimer /lib/modules/alsa .
> 
> Mais la alsa ne me detecte aucune carte (dmesg )

 bonsoir,

cela pourrait t'être utile

Cordialement :jlp

----------

## nost4r

Je pense pas vraiment que j'ai le meme probleme que toi .

Mon /etc/modules.d/alsa :

```
# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `modules-update' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.14rc2 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

Accesoirement mon dmesg | grep snd

```

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_bus_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol pci_disable_msi

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_pcms

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_queue_unsol_event

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol pci_enable_msi

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_calc_stream_format

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_suspend

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_resume

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_controls

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_bus_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol pci_disable_msi

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_pcms

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_queue_unsol_event

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol pci_enable_msi

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_calc_stream_format

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_suspend

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_resume

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_controls

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_bus_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol pci_disable_msi

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_pcms

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_queue_unsol_event

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol pci_enable_msi

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_calc_stream_format

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_suspend

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_resume

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_controls

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_seq_midi_event: Unknown symbol snd_seq_expand_var_event

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_set_queue_tempo

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_delete_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_dispatch

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue_blocking

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_register_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_free

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_no_status

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_unregister_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_event_port_detach

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_new

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_decode

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_write_poll

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_encode_byte

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_ctl

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_first

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_last

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_build_linear_format

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_bus_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol pci_disable_msi

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_pcms

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_queue_unsol_event

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol pci_enable_msi

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_calc_stream_format

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_suspend

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_resume

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_controls

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_seq_midi_event: Unknown symbol snd_seq_expand_var_event

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_set_queue_tempo

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_delete_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_dispatch

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue_blocking

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_register_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_free

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_no_status

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_unregister_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_event_port_detach

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_new

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_decode

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_write_poll

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_encode_byte

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_ctl

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_first

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_last

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_build_linear_format

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd: exports duplicate symbol snd_major (owned by kernel)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

```

La premiere ligne du dmesg m'interpelle mais je ne sais pas quoi penser .

----------

## CryoGen

Dans le kernel, tu as bien activé le "sound card support" (<*>) et désactivé complètement Alsa et OSS ?

----------

## nost4r

Oui !

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai installé alsa-driver alsa-lib alsa-utils , j'ai configuré /etc/modules.d/alsa et fait un alsaconf , et j'ai le meme probleme !
> 
> 

 

Et alsa-headers ???

----------

## nost4r

Oui

----------

## ryo-san

alors, brules tout et ... fous ta cagoule...

ahem pardon  :Smile: 

tu as quelles versions de ces 4 ebuilds ?

certains t'on dit de suivre les recommandations et de mettre alsa en dur , pour ma part j'utilise ce driver mais avec alsa-driver ( en externe donc ) et avec un chipset ICH8.

recompiler alsa n'a pas de sens si tu as tout mis en dur , cela va de soi.

pour infos voila mes versions :

```

[I--] [ ~] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14_rc2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.14_rc2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.14_rc2 (0.9)

```

le chipset etant different , peut etre que cela ne convient pas mais bon vu la situation , tu ne risques rien a essayer.

+

----------

